# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  مكرونة اسبجاتي بالصلصة الايطالية

## براءة روح

*المقادير كما هو في الصورة* 



**



*بصلتين مقطعه صغار --مكرونة سبجاتي --فطر طازج مقطع او معلب حسب المتوفر- لحمة مفرومة -قليل من الزيت - بهار ايطالي - فلفل اسود -- لحم مفروم --صلصة مكرونه اسبجاتي ملح* 



*الطريقة*

*تسلق المكرونه في ماء مغلي مضاف له قليل من الزيت والملح وتبقى في الماء الحار (لا تشخلينها إلا عند التقديم مباشرة )* 
*في المقلى نضع قليل من الزيت نحمر فيه البصل حتى يشقر ، ثم نضيف اللحم المفروم ونحركة حتى يقارب ان يمتص نصف ماءه نضيف الفطر ونقلبه جيدا ونضيف ملعقة متوسطة من البهار الايطالي ونصف ملعقة صغيرة فلفل اسود-الملح حسب الرغبة* 


*ونقلبهم جيدا ثم نضيف قليل من صلصة الطمام ونصف علبة صلصة المكرونه السباجتي الجاهزة*  

*نحرك جيدا حتى يتجانس الخليط*  
*[***

*نشخل المكرونه الساخن ونضعها في صحن التقديم مباشرة وهي ساخنة نضيف اللحم* 


*وبالعافية والهناء* 

**


*يمكن اضافة جبن البرميزان معه حسب الرغبة* 
*منقوول* 
*مع تحيااتي*
*براءة روح*

----------


## My tears

*بالجبن ألذ وألذ   ..*
*يسلمووو براءة روح ..* 
*ومشكوورة  ..*

----------


## .: طوق الياسمين :.

*..* *الســلام عليــكم ورحمة الله وبــركــاته** ..** * *شكلها لذيييذة * * تسلمي على هالوصفة الحلوة ..**ربي يعطيك  ألف عافية .. لا عدمناك* *أرق تحيـــاتي* */**.:* *طـــــوق اليــاسمين**:**.*

----------


## نور علي

*الف شكر لك خيتو* *براءة روح*
*على الوصفه*
*ربي يعطيك الف عافيه**
**لاعدمنا**جديدك**
**تحياتي لك*

*اختك ,,, نور علي*

----------


## شيعيه وافتخر

اخ بطني .. والله يوعتني ..

                                                     بصرااحه يعت 

                                               يعطيج العافيه اختي

----------

